# Restaurant Style Salsa



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have become exremely disappointed and frustrated with going to buy Salsa at the store as it never tastes like the restuarants. I searched for recipes and tried a couple, but this one I found by pioneerwoman.com and I think it has tasted the best with minor tweaking. 

1 can (28 Ounce) Crushed Tomatoes 
(20 Ounce) Rotel (diced Tomatoes And Green Chilies)
¼ cups Chopped Red Onion
1 clove Garlic
Minced 3 whole Jalapeno 
¼ teaspoons Sugar
¼ teaspoons Salt (I add more)
½ cups Cilantro (more To Taste!)
Capful of White Vinegar
Whole Lime 

I combine all of these ingredients into my blender and pulse it to a smooth blend. I don't like chunks in it, so I pulse it about 15- 20 times. This is also why I use the Crushed Tomatoes as it is already down to a smooth consistency. You may need to add a little water just to make not as thick, but that is to your liking. I add more salt to mine as I like it better, but you can be your own judge. 3 Jalapenos are going to have a good kick to it, but it is wonderful. I toned down a second batch for my wife with just two, and it was alright for her. The vinegar added is just to take away from the strong acidic taste of the tomatoes, so it's not enough to over power it. Hope you enjoy as much as I did.


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Also, this recipe makes about a quart and a half. I think all this cost me about $6.00 to buy, so I essentially saved a ton of money doing it myself and it tastes a whole lot better!


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

You are right, Making it yourself is certainly fulfilling and it tastes better. As soon as the green tomatoes I am staring at turn red it will be on. Besides the storebought varieties being expensive all I seem to taste is the added preservatives.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

PS Restaurant salsa is storebought salsa. Just comes in bigger containers.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Our local mexican place makes it fresh. It is good just needs a little more heat.

Darin


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Finger_Mullet said:


> Our local mexican place makes it fresh. It is good just needs a little more heat.
> 
> Darin


As does ours.

Thanks for sharing this recipe!


----------



## FishingGeek (Aug 20, 2011)

Jarred if I'm lazy or desperate, homemade with canned tomatoes is good, but made with fresh tomatoes make a huge difference.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

this salsa sure sounds good and is easy enough... i'll have to give it a try... as for the mexican restaurant salsa not being hot,the two i visit also makes thiers and i always ask for them to add some heat and they always do. trying asking it cant hurt...


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Yum! Homemade salsa is fantastic, and so is homemade "pico de gallo"! One can also change it over using tomatillos to make a green salsa! Just make sure you wash the "goo" off the tomatillos after you husk them. Good stuff!!!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Tater, iffen you took vinegar away from yall tarheels, they would have to take a star off the flag. I was told that yall put it in a babys bottle of milk and cereal. That so?


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Nothin' wrong with vinegar! Besides, it makes damn good B-B-Q sauce, which is a hell of a lot better than that ketchup crap!!! opcorn:


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

sprtsracer said:


> Nothin' wrong with vinegar! Besides, it makes damn good B-B-Q sauce, which is a hell of a lot better than that ketchup crap!!! opcorn:


If you like a good vinegar based BBQ sauce w/ a little heat, I really like John Boy and Billy's Grillin Sauce "Original" flavor. I buy it at Wal-Mart.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

I never tried the JB&B, although I've seen it. I have some pretty simple recipes for the vinegar and the vinegar/mustard based sauces that I use, and they end up being a lot cheaper also. If there's enough interest, I'll post some of them up on here.

Also, the Rotel tomatoes are a pretty good substitute for fresh, but more expensive than other brands. For salsa, Rotel works fine, but for pico de gallo, fresh everything is the best...and pretty simple, also.


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah, put up some BBQ Sauce recipes! The only one I use for myself as the wife thinks it is too hot is "Fighting Cock". Comes in a whiskey looking bottle with a Rooster on it. Good sauce and will have you looking for water! I want to find a good recipe for a Honey Mustard style BBQ sauce as I had some at a wedding catered, but the chef wouldn't give me an idea of how to make it. Told me to buy theirs!


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

I make my own BBQ sauce at times, but when I read the John Boy sauce above, I have a BBQ sauce I make using thier brand. Buy 2 bottles of John Boy and Billy sauce. (1 original and the other the HOT kind) Buy a 14-16 oz bottle of White House apple cider vinager. Dump all 3 bottles in large pot. Add a couple shakes of w/shire sauce and couple pats of real butter to thicken sauce. Slowly warm in pot to almost a simmer. This is the BOMB when cooking chickens on the grill. Save some for dipping when chicken is done.


----------

